# need a creative 90th birthday gift -- need your brains!



## wheaties (Jul 6, 2006)

My darling aunt will be celebrating her 90th birthday later in the month. She is a resident of the Masonic Home in Elizabethtown, PA.   She is truly the most wonderful and least materialistic person I've ever known and gives a whole new meaning to the term frugal.  Her three sons and family are throwing a party for her at the home and the invitations stated "no gifts."  I would love to do something for her, but have no idea what.  I thought about taking pictures and making a scrapbook of family members there for the day, but she has progressive macular degeneration and I'm not even sure she could see it!  Anyone have any fabulous ideas?


----------



## Kathy Q (Jul 6, 2006)

wheaties said:
			
		

> My darling aunt will be celebrating her 90th birthday later in the month. She is a resident of the Masonic Home in Elizabethtown, PA.   She is truly the most wonderful and least materialistic person I've ever known and gives a whole new meaning to the term frugal.  Her three sons and family are throwing a party for her at the home and the invitations stated "no gifts."  I would love to do something for her, but have no idea what.  I thought about taking pictures and making a scrapbook of family members there for the day, but she has progressive macular degeneration and I'm not even sure she could see it!  Anyone have any fabulous ideas?



Does she have a favorite charity?  If so, perhaps a donation celebrating her 90th birthday might be appreciated...

Kathy Q


----------



## JoAnn (Jul 6, 2006)

When my step Mom of 63 years turned 80, and my cousin turned 85 I sent them both a 'flower cake' that I found through 1-800-Flowers.  They both said it was so pretty and the other people in both retirement homes ooohed and aaahed over them and they lasted a long time.  Not unique, but nice.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 6, 2006)

Can she get around? If so, how about giving her a certificate telling her that you will take her out for lunch/dinner/show.


----------



## Diane (Jul 6, 2006)

Since you mentioned that she is frugal, how about 90 crisp new $1 bills?  We did this once for a fellow who really got a kick out of the stack of bills.

Diane


----------



## Patri (Jul 6, 2006)

Is there something the nursing home needs, that could be used by all the residents, and it could be given in her name? I'm thinking something for entertainment, not an enema kit or anything like that.


----------



## CSB (Jul 6, 2006)

How about a set of books on cassette/CD if she has a player. If she doesn't then maybe a very simple CD player with large buttons for play/stop etc. and the books on CD. 

Very useful if her eyesight is failing and she enjoys reading but cannot any longer.


----------



## dmharris (Jul 6, 2006)

For your beloved aunt, I would recommend a mini scrapbook of photos of her life and the people in her life past and present, and notes from loved ones about what she has meant to them.  The thoughts from others could be read to her.  Simple, but at the end of life this is what means the most, the people you've collected.  

I'm an avid artistic scrapbooker and can give you tips, if needed; just send me a private message.


----------



## Cat (Jul 7, 2006)

Last year, for our next-door neighbor's 80th birthday, I enlisted the help of her kids to get pictures of her from when she was young, until recently. I made a triple Irish chain quilt, and inserted 7 of the photos in the open areas. I ended up sending the fabric (used fine, tight-weave Egyptian cotton) right through the printer.

It turned out beautifully, and brought abundant tears to her eyes. Email me if you'd like to see pictures.

Quilting is a somewhat arcane pursuit, but you should be able to find someone who would be willing to do this. I would suggest contacting a local quilt store, which you could find in the yellow pages.

It might be pricey, but the result will be priceless.


----------



## Joe L (Jul 7, 2006)

If she doesn't have a hearing problem I suggest an audio tape.  Everyone could express their love for her and tell a personal story about how she has positively affected their lives.  It might include humorous anecdotes about her life.


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 7, 2006)

How about a calendar with all the birthdays of all her relatives listed on the calendar.  Also provide a supply of cards (birthday, anniversary, thinking of you, etc) stamps, and mailing labels for the cards.  That way she only needs to locate a card for an occassion, put on the appropriate label and stamp, sign a brief note and she is still able to keep contact.

We sent a similar gift to my husband's aunt and she seemed really like it.  Especially since she was not as mobile as she used to be and had a hard time going out to get cards.


----------

